# Christmas in July Exchange



## Black Oxxpurple

You can all enter regardless of your skillset.

This is for all of us who love painting, remodeling, chopping, hacking, decaling and resin casting cars to share with others.

VERY BASIC RULES

1. Cars are to be HO scale.

2. Cars need to have a running chassis (not a speed demon, but a complete one that can make a lap around the track ).

3. Body must be unique, anything from painted/decaled, to custom resin.
NO "straight out of the box" cars.

4. Send $6 for return priority shipping with delivery confirmation. This can be cash, check, or money order sent with your car. (NO PAYPAL PLEASE)

5. When you send your car, add your HobbyTalk name in the box. That will make things much easier for me.

6. This Rule is not set in stone, but I will try to send like for like. EXAMPLE: If you send a TJet, I will try to make sure you get a TJet, Tyco for Tyco, resin molded for resin molded, etc. Be aware that this CANNOT always be accomplished.

7. Deadline for me to receive cars: July 21st. Late responders' cars will be kept by Santa!!!! I cars shipped by July 28th.

8. Please one Entry per user account.

Please send them to:

Rob White
6700 Aylesworth Ave
Lincoln, Ne 68505
402-202-5039
Black Oxxpurple

Please do not send any cars until after July 4th.

So, let’s have some fun and start to get busy making a car to exchange!!

Thanks for everyone who is going to participate, and lets have some fun.

Oxx - Rob

Those that are in to Exchange a CAR!

1 Black Oxxpurple - Arrived
2 Harold Sage Did not Show
3 Joe65SkylarkGS Did not Show
4 Eastside Johnny - Arrived
5 Win43 - Arrived
6 Honda27 - Arrived
7 Joes870 - Arrived
8 Gerome - Arrived
9 Bubba 123 - Arrived
10 Hittman101
11 Alpink - Arrived
12 NTxSlotCars
13 tazman052186 - Arrived
14 gomanvongo - Arrived
15 torredcuda - Arrived
16 sethndaddy - Arrived
17 Kiwidave - Arrived
18 cwbam - Arrived
19 JoAnn - Arrived
20 1976Cordoba - Arrived
21 Slotcarman12078 - Arrived
22 Hilltop Raceway - Arrived


----------



## tazman052186

Please count me in to. I found something that I could do.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Got the decals for my car done up today. 

Now to get the car painted.


----------



## tazman052186

Started my car last night havin a little help with a few things because modding is still new to me but learn as i go. Goin to be an awesome car.


----------



## Bubba 123

tazman052186 said:


> Please count me in to. I found something that I could do.


mine's done :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## gomanvongo

just counted, you've got an uneven number of names on there. Best to count me in too. I'm not picky what type of chassis I get in return - just so long as it runs!

john


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Bump to the top


----------



## torredcuda

Hey,count me in.I have an unfinished project that I can modify into something cool.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

You are in Torredcuda!!!!!


----------



## sethndaddy

Rob, I like your rules. almost word for word my old rules. You know I'm the originator of the first xmas trade. Always worked good. I think i'll go in on this. got lots of monsters and blood, should be fun........

ed is in


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome Ed!


----------



## honda27

*xmas*

im allready in so git r done.ty.:wave:


----------



## kiwidave

Thanks Ed. Like any brilliant concept this has evolved it seems. And I believe highlights the spirit of the customizing community!! 

Kiwidave is in!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Welcome aboard Mate! Glad to have you!


----------



## win43

sethndaddy said:


> rob, i like your rules. Almost word for word my old rules. You know i'm the originator of the first xmas trade. Always worked good. I think i'll goin in on this. Got lots of monsters and blood, should be fun........
> 
> Ed is in


  "almost"


----------



## sethndaddy

win43 said:


> "almost"


yes almost, and without digging up the old post, which I won't, cuz I'm lazy, I don't see anything different.
Do you? Is there underlaying things I'm not seeing? just wondering. Just wanted to play ball with the other kids.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

cwbam has joined the fray. Welcome to the game.


----------



## win43

sethndaddy said:


> yes almost, and without digging up the old post, which I won't, cuz I'm lazy, I don't see anything different.
> Do you? Is there underlaying things I'm not seeing? just wondering. Just wanted to play ball with the other kids.


ED,
Your original guidelines were used as a basis for these. Not much was changed ...... except the names to protect the innocent.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

If it is not broke, why fix it?


----------



## sethndaddy

Black Oxxpurple said:


> If it is not broke, why fix it?


exactly, i just thought Jerry was throwing a jab at me, sorry Jerry.


----------



## slotcarman12078

To be honest, Ed, I copied pretty much word for word your whole recipe for the exchange. You had all the bases covered for a well run, snag free deal, so I pretty much left it as is. We would have a hard time improving the guidelines from your last exchange...By the way, do those ice sickers keep your tea cold? :lol:


----------



## tazman052186

My car is almost done painted this morning before work have a few touches left then time to send off.


----------



## kiwidave

My car is in the post today to get there in time!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Thank you Dave I will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## tazman052186

Just finished the car this morning.


----------



## mittens29

*Xmas Cars*

Hi Rob,

I will be sending a car also. If Honda and I send our cars together, do we have to both send $6.00, you will shipping them to the same place.

Thanks,
Mittens - JoAnn:wave:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I will return both for the $6.00 to same address. 

Thanks for the support JoAnn


----------



## mittens29

*Xmas cars*

Thanks a bunch!! 

Mittens :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

First car to arrive has traveled 7000 plus miles to see the USA.


----------



## bobhch

I will be taking this week off from work so I can finish my car entry. 

Bob...happy 4th everyone...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy

way back when, i think around 2006, we started the xmas trade, and heres a picture of the cars entered.


----------



## torredcuda

I`m putting the finishing touches on mine and it`ll be on it`s way soon.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Don't forget your return postage or I will have an extra car.... nevermind. I don't need any postage for your car. That way I can keep them all.

ROFLOL


Rob


----------



## tazman052186

Car will be goin out thursday with the $6 and name in the box also.


----------



## alpink

mine shall be going out real soon too. looking forward to pics of all the entries. get er done!


----------



## gomanvongo

mine's almost ready too! i hope someone likes it!

john


----------



## win43

Mine is ready to ship


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Mine will come as a kit, ready to paint, complete with decals.

Or I could go ahead and finish it up...


----------



## tazman052186

got delayed on sending out today goin out first thing in the morning.


----------



## tazman052186

My cay will be under the tree tuesday goin out today. Keep an eye out santa.


----------



## bobhch

I need to finish mine here soon.

Rob can I just drop mine off at your house since your just about 20 min. away? 

Bob...How is that for saving on shipping Honda :lol: ...zilla

P.S. Oh sure gas isn't free but, I have lots of gas. Phftttttttttttttttttttttt :freak:


----------



## win43

bobhch said:


> i need to finish mine here soon.
> 
> Rob can i just drop mine off at your house since your just about 20 min. Away?
> 
> bob...how is that for saving on shipping honda :lol: ...zilla
> 
> p.s. Oh sure gas isn't free but, i have lots of gas. Phftttttttttttttttttttttt :freak:


rotflmao


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Yes, Bob that would be fine. I am off next weekend. Maybe we could lay down some laps.

Rob


----------



## gomanvongo

Just got back from the post office. I had mine all packed up nice, in a great little box, and they told me it'd be cheaper to send if it was in a bigger box! Oh well, it's now double boxed and on it's way via air, all they way from way up north!

john


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Gerome and Tazman052186 cars have arrived.


----------



## JordanZ870

Shipped mine today!

Track it!
usps delivery Confirmation number:
0312 0090 0002 0696 1131


----------



## tazman052186

I cant wait to see all the cars and which one im goin to get.


----------



## Bubba 123

joez870 said:


> Shipped mine today!
> 
> Track it!
> usps delivery Confirmation number:
> 0312 0090 0002 0696 1131


shipped mine out 2day as well :thumbsup:
"Qwack'n #"; 0311 0820 0001 0250 6256

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## honda27

*xmas*

ok today monday mine and mittens cars r on the way to nebraska zoom they come.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Good Day slotters wer are up to 7 cars on site 2 Boxes at the PO to pickup in the AM.

Arrivals for:
Win 43
Cbam
Bubba 123
JoeZ870
Honda27
Mittens
AlPink
Torredcuda
Slotcarman12078
Eastside Johnny
Hilltop Raceway

All have arrived in great shape.

Rob


----------



## 1976Cordoba

#03120090000205352479

Sent from sunny South Cackalacky today.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

ok Doba we will watch for it.


----------



## JordanZ870

Dont forget your 6.00 for return ship!

I forgot and now he gonna keep my car!
(dropped the 6.00 in the mail today)


----------



## Hittman101

Mines being shipped in the morning..


----------



## eastside johnny

Shipped today (Sat)
#0311 3260 0001 8904 2253


----------



## sethndaddy

Mines done now, be shipping it tomorrow (monday)


----------



## JordanZ870

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Those that are in to Exchange a CAR!
> 
> 1 Black Oxxpurple
> 2 Harold Sage
> 3 Joe65SkylarkGS
> 4 Eastside Johnny
> 5 Win43 - Arrived
> 6 Honda27 - Arrived
> 7 Joes870 - Arrived
> 8 Gerome - Arrived
> 9 Bubba 123 - Arrived
> 10 Hittman101
> 11 Alpink - Arrived
> 12 NTxSlotCars
> 13 tazman052186 - Arrived
> 14 gomanvongo
> 15 torredcuda - Arrived
> 16 sethndaddy
> 17 Kiwidave - Arrived
> 18 cwbam - Arrived
> 19 JoAnn - Arrived
> 20 1976Cordoba
> 21 Slotcarman12078 - Arrived



Tick-Tock, gentlemen! 

I can help anyone who needs help with the 6.00 shipping.
Just shoot me a PM.:thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71

my problem isn't $6.00 LoL
It's more than that, and My slot car stuff is all packed up. Just gonna have to be on the outside looking in this time !


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

waiting for 8 or 9 more cars.

No word on HS as of yet, he would be car 9 at current

These cars look so great !!!!!!!!!!!


HO HO HO Merry Christmas to all !!!


----------



## sethndaddy

On the way as of this morning, conf #03120098000241118842


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ummmm... How could something I didn't send arrive?? I'm cornfused!!!


----------



## eastside johnny

slotcarman12078 said:


> Ummmm... How could something I didn't send arrive?? I'm cornfused!!!


I think that it has to do with quantum mechanics, parallel universes & traction magnets?


----------



## JordanZ870

eastside johnny said:


> I think that it has to do with quantum mechanics, parallel universes & traction magnets?


Especially the traction magnets


----------



## slotcarman12078

:lol: Thank you mystery shopper!!


----------



## gomanvongo

just got word that another package i'd sent out at the same time as my xmas xchange arrived at it's destination, so here's hoping that my car shows up under the tree soon!

john


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

John, your ride arrived toady.

Rob


----------



## gomanvongo

Black Oxxpurple said:


> John, your ride arrived toady.
> 
> Rob


sweeeeeet! jingle bells, jingle bells! :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Ed, 

Your ride has arrived in Nebraska, safe and sound.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Sent mine today. Should be there tomorrow or Monday. :thumbsup:

Conf# 0312 0090 0000 7272 6803

Rich


----------



## gomanvongo

any "under the tree" pics yet? oh man, I'm like a kid on ... what's that morning again? ... oh yeah! I'm like a kid on Christmas morning!!!

john


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Yes, I have lots O Pictures of all of the rides.

Just not able to post as there are still cars that are in transit.

Thanks for allowing me to be Santa and see all these great cars first Hand.
Wait until you see the pictures, let alone that Car that will arrive at your house. 

It would be sooooo great to keep them all. however that is not part of the rules. 

They should ship by the end of the week or before.

Santa 

AKA: Rob


----------



## tazman052186

Question??? Is there a santa for december exchange? If not I would like to play the role if santa if its alright with everyone.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Thought that Mittens was doing December again. I may be wrong.


Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078

Since the whole concept was pretty much Ed's (sethanddaddy) to begin with, now that he's back with us, I believe he should get first crack at the winter swap. That's just my gut feeling, and whether or not he wants to do it is up to him.


----------



## WesJY

slotcarman12078 said:


> Since the whole concept was pretty much Ed's (sethanddaddy) to begin with, now that he's back with us, I believe he should get first crack at the winter swap. That's just my gut feeling, and whether or not he wants to do it is up to him.


Yeah I agree with him. 

Wes


----------



## torredcuda

Can`t wait to see what I get!


----------



## tazman052186

Thats fine with me. I was just asking.


----------



## bobhch

*Wow!! [email protected]@K at that...oooh and that...ooooh yeah!!*

Got to see all the cars Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!! :woohoo:

Rob has it all figured out on who is getting which car in the exchange.
Everyone is going to be very happy with what they are getting.

When Rob got picked to do this July exchange you all got lucky. 
He has put lots of thought, his time and still more work to do into this....Ooooooooooh wait....Yeah he gets to see all the cars in person. 
***Looks both ways before crossing*** so did Eye!! 

If the cars were not at Robs I would still have gone to his house in Lincoln to race, BBQ dine and talk slots as Rob is a Super Nice guy and enjoy his company alot...Good Times!! 

Everyone did such a neat job. There is no better Christmas present than a custom slot car built by a fellow Hobby Talker. I love you guys!! (Just as friends...just saying) 

Bob...WOW these are a nice batch of cars!!!!!!!!!!!...zilla


----------



## bobhch

tazman052186 said:


> Thats fine with me. I was just asking.


So you live in Plymouth Eeeeeeh?

Have you ever lived in Dodge City before?
Just asking...hey it is fine to ask. 

We are all friends here!!  :hat: :freak: :dude:

Bob...Drove my Chevy to the Levy...zilla


----------



## honda27

*xmas*

i think mittens wanted to do it again if ed dont want to .


----------



## tazman052186

No I never been to Dodge City. Also I fine if there is someone that is already doing the exchange. I just was asking if there was someone already and if not I would like to.But I withdraw my question.


----------



## gomanvongo

bobhch said:


> So you live in Plymouth Eeeeeeh?
> 
> Have you ever lived in Dodge City before?
> Just asking...hey it is fine to ask.


Never been to Plymouth, never been to Dodge City, but I have visited the Chrysler building with a guy whose last name was, ironically, Ford.

ha! :wave:

john


----------



## eastside johnny

This is the Christmas in July exchange and today (the 25th) is kind of like Christmas in July so......even if we didn't get to drool over any pictures yet, wishing all the participants here a "Merry Christmas" in July.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Gerome

My birthday, along with Mick Jagger, is tomorrow so I always have a Christmas in July.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Happy Birthday Gerry.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I am waiting for the last car to arrive and I will be getting the photos on-line for all to see. This is a very nice group of cars, as you will soon see. 

Mrs Claus has also offered to assist as we have the late car. She will be helping to pack and address packages, I hope on Friday afternoon. Then she and I will be off to the Post Office. Speedy McFeely would be Proud.

and MERRY CHRISTMAS to all and to all a good day.

Santa

AKA Rob


----------



## plymouth71

Can't wait to see the collection of Cars. I wish could have participated but Most of my stuff is still in storage.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I'm sending mine tomorrow...


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Data glitch. I sent mine last week.

Any group shots?


----------



## JordanZ870

NTxSlotCars said:


> *snip*.
> 
> Any group shots?



*drums fingers on desk*


----------



## eastside johnny

I know why we can't see the pictures......................It's all of the "Clear Coat" on the cars!.......
(makes them clear, as in "see through") :lol:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Santa's Chief Elf has confirmed that the last Ride is on site at Santa's vacation house in Nebraska. The Elf photographic team is in route for the Group photo session and should have them posted later tonight.

Shipping will be done on Monday morning. Will be back later, with photos online for your viewing pleasures.

Santa


----------



## bobhch

:woohoo: Can't wait to see them again!!!!

Bob...I live in Nebraska 2...zilla


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Thank you for being patient with me and the cars arriving at the southern North Pole.

Here they are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy, I know that I have.

http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/phantomranger1/Summer 2012 xchange cars/#!cpZZ2QQtppZZ32


----------



## bobhch

*Great pictures Rob & Lincoln Elfs!!!*

Cool Beans...Everyone did such a nice job building for this Exchange!!!!!

Any car I get will be cheerished forever...Thanks Rob and Everyone for participating!!

Bob...fun, fun, fun...zilla


----------



## tazman052186

Some good looking cars. Cant wait to see what car comes to me. Good job to everyone. And thanks Rob also.


----------



## win43

YIPPIE!!!!

Thanks Santa


----------



## slotcarman12078

Thanks for hosting this time Rob, and a very special thank you to alpink for sending a car in in my name. I've had to miss the last couple exchanges due to financial issues. This was a totally unexpected surprise, and I'll find a way to make it up to him! 

There's a great batch of HT customs there!! Stellar work on all of them!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

win43 said:


> YIPPIE!!!!
> 
> Thanks Santa


WOWZER'S !!!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## eastside johnny

Rob, Thank you for your time effort & also thank you to the elves & elfettes. 
Merry Christmas
H.O. H.O. H.O. H.O.


----------



## torredcuda

Some really cool cars there!


----------



## JordanZ870

Thank you, everyone, for fantastic participation
and your very best building skills.
I know we all built cars that we want a new owner
to be very proud to have!

Thank you, Rob, for hosting this exchange and 
a VERY special thanks to Mrs. Rob for not only putting 
up with it, but HELPING! :thumbsup: 

Brightest blessings to you all!


----------



## gomanvongo

awesome looking spread there gang! some really cool looking customs - i can't wait to find out which one's coming my way!

john


----------



## sethndaddy

Thanks Rob for doing the x-change in July, we talked about it for years, but I never pulled the trigger, it can be very busy when the boxes start rolling in and you try remembering whose who, not to mention the looks you get at the post office walking in with 26 little boxes.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

sethndaddy said:


> Thanks Rob for doing the x-change in July, we talked about it for years, but I never pulled the trigger, it can be very busy when the boxes start rolling in and you try remembering whose who, not to mention the looks you get at the post office walking in with 26 little boxes.


Mrs Claus and my Elf will be in charge of that one tomorrow morning.


----------



## torredcuda

My car was marked as received but I don`t see it in the pics???


----------



## JordanZ870

torredcuda said:


> My car was marked as received but I don`t see it in the pics???


Ruht Row, Raggy!:freak:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I know that I took the individual pics of it And no I do not see it in the group photos. I will fix that when I get home tonight. I apologize. Yes, I have your car.

Rob


----------



## torredcuda

No prob,just making sure it`s there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Sorry for the error. Missing car saved into the Folder.

http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u201/phantomranger1/Summer 2012 xchange cars/#!cpZZ3QQtppZZ24


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Santa Mail sent by Mrs Claus and Elf. they are on the way.

Enjoy and Merry Christmas in July.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

GOT MINE TODAY!!!
Wow what a great lookin car!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241

Hey Rich... Santa gave you the finger ! :lol:


----------



## honda27

*xmas*

u lucky bastage how u get car so fast me and mittens should have our cars wed i hope. zilla should of got his car today 2 another lucky bastage .lol
:thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870

honda27 said:


> u lucky bastage how u get car so fast me and mittens should have our cars wed i hope. zilla should of got his car today 2 another lucky bastage .lol
> :thumbsup:


*runs out to check mailbox.....*........damn.


----------



## tazman052186

I should also have mind wednesday. That one good looking car you got their. Wounder who build it.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Poor Rich is delirious.. must be because of the heat!! Keep dreaming Rich! :lol:


----------



## bobhch

*I love Hooters...Even better I love Hooters slot cars!!!*



honda27 said:


> u lucky bastage how u get car so fast me and mittens should have our cars wed i hope. zilla should of got his car today 2 another lucky bastage .lol
> :thumbsup:


Honda I got my car today....WOW!! :woohoo:



















Holy Pigeon Poop this thing is SWEET!

Honda you did a Superb job building this fine machine!!

 Thank You it looks Soooooooooooooo LIFE LIKE!! 

The paint is crisp with a nice masked off 2 tone paint job!!

The Decals are incredible and it is all clear coated to boot!!

Honda did you have window decals for this? I mean the windows on this are perfect????

Dude you had to have a hard time letting this one go out the door. Maybe even a little tiny tear was shed?  Thanks again Man!!

Bob...Santa you picked THE RIGHT ONE BABY...uuuuuuuuH Huh!!...zilla


----------



## tazman052186

Nice car you got there also. I have to run out to the mail box about 11:30 this morning. Hope theres a box in it for me.


----------



## tazman052186

I got my car today.











Also came with some colorful motors. Couple have some broken pipes but thats ok.


----------



## honda27

*xmas car heres mine*

hers my car ty zilla good job http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww221/honda27-01/IMG_0037.jpg


----------



## Bubba 123

got mine 2 !!!

WOOO-HOOO!!!! :thumbsup: :wave:
also came w/ extras :thumbsup:








[/QUOTE]



Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## tazman052186

Who did the car I got? Also who did the motors?


----------



## Hittman101

Here's the car I received







I like it a lot!!!!! Thank you!! Not sure who did it but they did a awesome job.. Again thank you!!!!


----------



## torredcuda

:wave: Glad you like it! I got the purple Corvette which will fill in a spot in my dragster collection very nicely-cool one! :thumbsup:










The engines were a nice surprise also.


----------



## tazman052186

Bubba123 you got the car I did. 79 tyco firebird turned dirt car.


----------



## Hittman101

Torredcuda the purple vette is the one i did.. Its a kit that I received from Partspig.. Glad you like it.


----------



## JordanZ870

**Runs to mailbox....* WOO HOO!*

I must have been a VERY good boy for Santa
to send me this Wicked-cool Willys-truck!
(and assorted hood ornaments! woot!)
The picture does not do it justice! If I did
not know better, I'd think it was built by 
an elf with ME in mind!

Thank you so much mystery builder! 
It more than just "makes a lap around the track"....
It wings around my track quite nicely!:thumbsup:
OH!
Valhalla now has a permanent parking space
right up in the Jebus case among my other treasures.




Seriously, An arrow in your butt would make it extremely
difficult to get into this truck! Besides, facing forward
is the recommended way to drive it!:thumbsup:...and DRIVE it, I WILL!

Thanks again!:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy

Got my car today, thanks Rob for doing the swap, and thanks Joez, for one of the coolest cars in the trade. (and Joez I did that little clunker you got)

I veered away from "monster cars" , I love them, but that doesn't mean everyone does. I had a nice orange resin 55 chevy that I just couldn't get acceptable, so I switched to the willys pickup.


----------



## Bubba 123

tazman052186 said:


> Bubba123 you got the car I did. 79 tyco firebird turned dirt car.


KOOL!!! TY :thumbsup:
er, U got "Mine" 2 ..."Dr. DETROIT"...ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!

HAPPY/HAPPY...JOY/JOY DANCING :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 22tall

nifty builds. Looking forwards to seeing the rest


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Nothing showed up here yet . . . bummerrrr


----------



## eastside johnny

Got Mine.....thank you.


----------



## Bubba 123

1976Cordoba said:


> Nothing showed up here yet . . . bummerrrr


should get u'rs in 'morrow's mail i bet.....
"Mr. Zip" ain't as "Young" as he used 2 b.....:freak:
be sure 2 let us all know what ya's get !!!! :thumbsup:

this was/is SO Kool...esp. in heat-wave... makes ya fergit's' 'bout it 4 a short :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

happy as can b w/ the 1 I got from Taz :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tazman052186

sethndaddy said:


> Got my car today, thanks Rob for doing the swap, and thanks Joez, for one of the coolest cars in the trade. (and Joez I did that little clunker you got)
> 
> I veered away from "monster cars" , I love them, but that doesn't mean everyone does. I had a nice orange resin 55 chevy that I just couldn't get acceptable, so I switched to the willys pickup.





eastside johnny said:


> Got Mine.....thank you.


Post up a pic of what you got so we all can see.




Bubba 123 said:


> KOOL!!! TY :thumbsup:
> er, U got "Mine" 2 ..."Dr. DETROIT"...ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HAPPY/HAPPY...JOY/JOY DANCING :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Glad you like the car. I ran a few laps after I got the car. Thanks.


----------



## eastside johnny

Quote:
Originally Posted by eastside johnny View Post
Got Mine.....thank you.

Quote:
tazman052186
Post up a pic of what you got so we all can see.

It was late night & just finished a 400+ mile road trip to connect with a couple band guys from 40 years ago......besides pictures of ALL the cars have been posted. It still looks the same. It's the VERY COOL #13 Canadian rat rod (Thanks John)

Thought that I would just put up a quick post so that Rob would know that it arrived safely. Thanks again to Rob & the elves & elfettes and everyone that took part. It's a great & friendly exchange that gives us ALL something in our collection that is unique & special


----------



## gomanvongo

eastside johnny said:


> It's the VERY COOL #13 Canadian rat rod (Thanks John)


No worries! I hope you like it - glad to hear it's found a good home (it'll feel right at home with all the great looking rods you turn out!)

My lovely wife is out checking the Postal Office this A.M. - fingers are crossed that min has shown up too!

Merry July to all! 

john


----------



## honda27

*xmas cars*

ok guys post up pics so we can see what u got come on guys PICS PLEASE.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Nothing today either.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Ok, Gents glad to see the cars arriving. I am hoping that all enjoy the cars that they have under the HT Tree this summer. 

As requested here is my pick.










The motors were sent by one of our fellow builders, Mr Alpink. 

Thank you Mr Alpink, from all of us.!!!!!!!

Santa 12'


----------



## win43

Black Oxxpurple said:


> The motors were sent by one of our fellow builders, Mr Alpink.
> 
> Thank you Mr Alpink, from all of us.!!!!!!!
> 
> Santa 12'


 
Motors????


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys caught this cool multi-colored predator sneaking a few laps this morning...Can't wait to get a closer inspection!!! Special thanks to Mr. & Mrs. BO for all the work!!! RM


----------



## alpink

*great fun*

wow, I got a great ShowTime panel van.
looks like a GlassTech special to me.
http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/Xmas in JULY Showtime 08052012/









thank you 0xx, Mrs 0xx and all the participants that made this exchange so much fun and a huge success.


----------



## slotto

Thats a great looking Jimmy!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I got mine too, a few days ago. Sorry it took so long to post it up!


















Mittens has a number of my cars.. Now I got one of hers!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Thank you Santa, Mrs Claus and helper!!! This car will be proudly set on my top shelf in my case, and has already turned a number of laps!!!


----------



## win43

Here's my July cruiser ........ YIPPEE another MEV.


----------



## kiwidave

Thank you very much whoever you are. I've been running laps today. Tell me about the arm?? And thank you Alpink for the motors. Injected motor is cool!!


----------



## Bubba 123

kiwidave said:


> Thank you very much whoever you are. I've been running laps today. Tell me about the arm?? And thank you Alpink for the motors. Injected motor is cool!!


NICE "Down-Under" :thumbsup:
glad it came in time... 4 u'r mid-winter celebrations :thumbsup:

Bubba123 :wave:


----------



## mittens29

*Xmas Exchange*

Here







is the car that Santa sent me!!

Thanks,
Mittens - JoAnn


----------



## Bubba 123

mittens29 said:


> Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is the car that Santa sent me!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Mittens - JoAnn


congradulations on getting married Jo-Ann :wave:
live long & prosper....
hope u have finally found the happiness that U have So-Much DESERVED.... ;-)

(we only got odd bits/pieces of news from Darrell....) 
4 awhile we "Thought"....
enough, nightmare-over.... lol :thumbsup:

Peace & Happiness 2 BOTH, & U'r Families :wave:

best wishes,

Bubba 123 

(and the REST of the "Chat-Gang" here :thumbsup:..)


----------



## gomanvongo

*still waiting for mine...*

anyone else still waiting for something under the tree? 

I know Canada Post is slow - but c'mon - it's christmas!!! :wave:

john


----------



## Bubba 123

gomanvongo said:


> anyone else still waiting for something under the tree?
> 
> I know Canada Post is slow - but c'mon - it's christmas!!! :wave:
> 
> john


i "THINK" Bo put tracking on the packages (did mine anyways).....
PM / email him on it....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

If I were to guess John, it's held up in Customs. I think most of my CA parcels take about 2 weeks, and Mine only go from NY to Ontario. Hang in there!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

wow, I will look at the post sheet when I get home later today. I know that yours is a bit different.

Rob


----------



## Boosted-Z71

You guys all built some cool cars, wish I would have had the time to get in on this, Maybe next time.

Boosted


----------



## alpink

I have participated in two so far and it is a blast.
waiting for that mystery package and tearing it open when it arrives brings back long forgotten memories of younger days and Xmases past.
well worth the effort to get involved. thank you everyone who hosts these and all who participate.


----------



## JordanZ870

Boosted-Z71 said:


> You guys all built some cool cars, wish I would have had the time to get in on this, Maybe next time.
> 
> Boosted


Christmas is just around the corner.

Only 3 solid months of build time left, mate, so get at it!:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

joez870 said:


> Christmas is just around the corner.
> 
> Only 3 solid months of build time left, mate, so get at it!:thumbsup:


I have a Hilltop resin Custom in the works as weeeeeeeeeee speeeeeak!!

Bob...Cub Scout interuptions call for this crazy ahead of time planning...zilla


----------



## Hittman101

Mines almost done for the exchange.


----------



## tazman052186

still working on mine. did a little converting for one chassis to another and body work.


----------



## tazman052186

gomanvongo said:


> anyone else still waiting for something under the tree?
> 
> I know Canada Post is slow - but c'mon - it's christmas!!! :wave:
> 
> john



have you gotten your xmas car yet?


----------



## gomanvongo

tazman052186 said:


> have you gotten your xmas car yet?


just got back from the p.o. box again - still nuttin... 

Blackoxx - any word on status from your end?

john


----------



## JordanZ870

gomanvongo said:


> just got back from the p.o. box again - still nuttin...
> 
> Blackoxx - any word on status from your end?
> 
> john


Some customs agent better not be runnin your car!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

John, I sent you a PM with the shipping information.


Rob


----------



## alpink

I live in the Phi PA area. it has taken 6 weeks for a 6X6X6 package labelled as GIFT to reach Quebec from here. I could have walked it there quicker. there is no rhyme or reason to why customs going into/out of Canada works that way. I get stuff from Thailand in a few days, from Germany in less than a week, Australia in a week. but Canada is attached to the USA for the most part and it takes the longest for any package to be delivered. 
I have heard that Canadian post is a private industry and not run, subsidized or sponsored by the government.


----------



## Gerome

alpink said:


> I have heard that Canadian post is a private industry and not run, subsidized or sponsored by the government.


So, it should be better, right?


----------



## gomanvongo

alpink said:


> I have heard that Canadian post is a private industry and not run, subsidized or sponsored by the government.


Odd, up here we're told the same thing about the USPS... :lol:

seriously, though, Al, 6 weeks?!? That's craziness! My worst at this point has been about two and a half from way deep down south (Iowa, I think it was... from here everything's deep in the south :wave: ) - but last week my order of bare chassis from mattell came in 3 business days from ordering! I'd thought Canada Post was getting better...

My thinkin's like JoeZ - maybe it's just visiting a customs agent's track enroute - and it'll show up next week with the tires still warm...

john


----------



## alpink

John, correct in a sense.
USPS is not subsidized by taxes and is supposed to be completely self sufficient from postage charges.
it is a federal govt agency though and any fraud can involve federal charges.
they are however, currently deep in debt and have been begging for federal funding.

hope your Xmas Xchange shows up soon.


----------



## tjd241

It's that thin film of Maple Syrup on everything. It's sticky and slows everything down.


----------



## sethndaddy

I always loved the xmas exchange since the start, and the summer xmas took it to new level of coolness. 

John, I was prepping a car for the trade but ran in to some stripping snags and, worried I wasn't going to get it done, finished a second car and sent it.

Now that first car I got done and has no where to go. Please email me your address and I'll send it to fill your xmas stocking.

Merry christmas,
Ed


----------



## gomanvongo

sethndaddy said:


> Now that first car I got done and has no where to go. Please email me your address and I'll send it to fill your xmas stocking.
> 
> Merry christmas,
> Ed


Thanks Ed! That's really great of you to offer. I'd love to have one of your awesome cars, but I'll try again next Xchange to snag one. Just 'cause canada post is slow doesn't mean it isn't ever coming - besides I'd hate to sacrifice yet another HT custom to the grinding postal system. 

(or maybe it's the customs officials... or maybe they're in it together! Maybe they've built a complete L&J Tubtrack from pieces collected from the dead letter offices and various high-level customs seizures over the past 60 years - and are slowly building up the racing fleet!)

In the meantime, if all goes well, according to Al, I may still have a couple of weeks wait! I'll hold out hope for our posties - y'know what they say: 

"Neither Mags, nor Slots nor Silifom Tires stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed hot laps."

... um, actually I think that's the US one - Canada Post's has something in it about lumberjacks too, i think.

Thanks again, Ed! and merry xmas to all!

john


----------



## alpink

John, glad you still have your sense of humor.
if it doesn't show up soon, let us know. like Ed, there are those of us who have a little something sitting on the desk that might fit right into your stable.


----------



## JordanZ870

See how these guys are?

Thats the real heart of HobbyTalk, right there!
I am proud to call them friends. 







(ok, I typed it just like you guys said to...now where is my saucer of milk?)


----------



## gomanvongo

alpink said:


> John, glad you still have your sense of humor.
> if it doesn't show up soon, let us know. like Ed, there are those of us who have a little something sitting on the desk that might fit right into your stable.


Thanks Al! again, to paraphrase Joez (I do that a lot, Joez, i guess you're just quotable!) - there's just a great bunch of folks on here!

john


----------



## videojimmy

alpink said:


> John, correct in a sense.
> USPS is not subsidized by taxes and is supposed to be completely self sufficient from postage charges.
> it is a federal govt agency though and any fraud can involve federal charges.
> they are however, currently deep in debt and have been begging for federal funding.
> 
> hope your Xmas Xchange shows up soon.


The PO has been killed by the internet... 
e-cards, email, on-line bill paying, Digital pics, etc.

They still have most of the same routes to support, but they deliver much less mail. Less mail, less revenue. Soon, we'll all have to drive someplace, stand in a line and wait to get our packages and magazines... but our taxes will be 17 bucks year cheaper... so it will be worth it.. LOL!


----------



## JordanZ870

Ok, so internet is causing LESS work for the post carriers, then
why cant they deliver a simple little box to Canada without a freaking hiccup?


----------



## plymouth71

Canada post is run by the Gov't. They are slow as molasses in January


----------



## videojimmy

It took me 7 weeks to get a package from Poland, 5 weeks from France for another.
There could be a lot of reasons: there could minimum numbers of packages per plane, train and/or truck? Tighter screening for security perhaps ? Fewer workers due to cutbacks ?


----------



## tjd241

I still think it's Maple Syrup.


----------



## gomanvongo

videojimmy said:


> It took me 7 weeks to get a package from Poland, 5 weeks from France for another.
> There could be a lot of reasons: there could minimum numbers of packages per plane, train and/or truck? Tighter screening for security perhaps ? Fewer workers due to cutbacks ?


global warming? less snow for our dogsleds n' snowmobiles. Outsourcing? could be in Bangladesh by now, for all i know, just waiting to be sorted and sent back. stricter regulations on parcels? these tiny cars could just be a front for some nefarious world-domination plot...

nah - the posties are just slow.

i'm still checking the box every day. i know it'll come before the real Xmas! i just wanna see the poor, lost car get home!

john


----------



## roadrner

joez870 said:


> Christmas is just around the corner.
> 
> Only 3 solid months of build time left, mate, so get at it!:thumbsup:


 
Missed the summer one, need to get back for the Christmas build! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy

roadrner said:


> Missed the summer one, need to get back for the Christmas build! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


You better RR, weren't you in the first xmas xchange?


----------



## tazman052186

Paint work is almost done for the xmas exchange in december. I have few more coat of paint to do and a clear coat. But I think I might be keeping this one and starting a new one. Now time to start thinkin of something else to build.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Hot rod back in Nebraska. I am re verifying the address and will resend the car on to Gomanvongo.

Rob


----------



## alpink

0xx, WOW, that is disappointing but at least it is safe and now we know where it is. no telling where it's been though. hold tight goman, all will be OK soon enough and maybe it will get there for December Christmas.


----------



## gomanvongo

That's great news Rob! I'm glad it's safe and sound - finally a little closure.

I tried to PM you my address, but it says your box is full. Let me know when you get a chance to sweep it up after vacation, and I'll shoot it over. 

I'm sure it was my fault the box went awry (my handwriting is pretty indecipherable at the best of times). Can i send you some money to cover the re-shipping?

Thanks again Rob!

And thanks again to Ed and Al for your generous offers of replacement cars - Slot car folks are the best kind of folks!

john


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

John,

Space made in PM box.

Rob


----------



## gomanvongo

*It's here, It's here!!!!*

had a new car roll into the parking lot yesterday - sharp looker!




























I'm super stoked, This is a beautifully done car, and it'll sit in a place of honour on the table!! Thanks again to Rob for getting her here and all the fine hobbytalkers who participated (and extra thanks to al for the great engines too!)

y'all are the best! :wave:


john


----------



## slotcarman12078

Finally!!! Man, talk about taking the long way home!! Great job keeping cool through the process to both you and Rob!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I am glad she made it home.. She almost got high Mileage at 7455.

Woot!

Rob

PS WHat did Skywalker thing of the car?


----------



## alpink

man that sure looks good in the daylight. congrats.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Goman, thats a Cool Car, Cool Diorama, and Cool Photography = :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny

Glad that the car finally got there. Nice pictures.

Your coupe has a cousin.... .......http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=370738

and a twin...............http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=367015&page=2


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

gomanvongo said:


>


Well worth the wait I'd say...RM


----------



## roadrner

sethndaddy said:


> You better RR, weren't you in the first xmas xchange?


 
ed, 
I thought you were there too! Funny how many have taken place already. Time.....................................  Dave


----------



## bobhch

gomanvongo....Oh Yeah Hot Rod in the City!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Glad your Chirstmas package made it to yah....Yeah!!

Bob...better late than never...zilla


----------

